# New Pics of ZOE Teflon, Our Paint Buck



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

First off, Teflon has been on pasture only and 1lb of grain per day for months. No alfalfa, just pasture. So he is in pretty good condition considering his feed! We just started giving him alfalfa and hope to get some more weight on him over the summer as he won't be breeding this year.

Teflon turned 1 in February and is the sire to all of our 2013 kids, except Dazzle.


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome buck


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow!!! He's awesome!


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Very gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Naturally gorgeous!! ... _Handsome.... _I meant handsome 

He is amazing, and you should be very proud to own him  If you don't mind me asking, why isn't he going to be bred this year?


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow!! That's one awesome buck you got there! He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We are pretty happy with him and his kids are Gorgeous! Liberty especially.  We will be using him again in 2014 for sure! 

We are going to be using Mr Rich this year! He is basically ennobled, just waiting on the inspection of one of his does!!!! I can't wait to see what we get from Rich!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> We are going to be using Mr Rich this year! He is basically ennobled, just waiting on the inspection of one of his does!!!! I can't wait to see what we get from Rich!


Ah, I see! Checked him out on your website and he is cool


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

What does ennobled mean and who is basically ennobled Teflon or Mr Rich?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Katelyn.  

Rich is almost ennobled.  He has earned 81 show points from himself, and his kids winning in the show ring. 80 points are needed for ennoblement, which basically means he's a really nice buck!  Several points are awarded per champion win or high placement in an age class. It can either be from Rich giving himself points from winning, or his kids winning and giving themselves and Rich those points. 

One of his daughters just placed in the top 2 out of 16 doelings and was awarded several points. She needs to be "inspected" by 2 judges and have a certificate saying she passed inspection before those points will be counted, and then Rich will be ennobled!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh that is really cool congrats! Teflon is a good looking fellow also.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Hmm. I might have something for him to do.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He'd like that.  Poor guy is going to have to watch Rich do his job all summer, and not have anything or anybody to himself!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

awesome as usual. Can't wait to you start your kiddings next so can see what you get.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks, I can't wait either!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is really nice.

he looks like he is giving you a bit of a fit, not wanting to stand still LOL.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  Yup, he needs some work on a lead for sure....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Next year can't come fast enough! the big guy is sooo handsome! I can't wait to get him home!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I look forward to seeing what he does for you Regan!


----------

